# Reel Addiction Charters PC Report 5/4



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Headed out early. Made quick work of some bait around the bouys and headed SW. First stop was at 46 miles. Send down an AJ rig with a big live bait and bam first fish 60lb Jack. Second drop same rig and bam 62lb Warsaw. Third bait down bam again with a 50lb Copperbelly. Sure was disheartening to watch that big joker float away! Made quick work of a limit of AJ over 40lbs and headed a little further to get on the grouper. Picked away at a scamp limit on a couple different spots and headed her to the hill. It was a nice day on the water with some good guys.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Another one


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome catch my friend.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn!!!....Killed it!!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm a little late, but very nice.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------

